# 2008 Kenton Avenue Graveyard



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's the daytime show (without musical interlude)





Here's the nighttime show ( also posted earlier by DJChris)





Here's the controller setup.





Almost everything you see here was built custom for this year. I purchased some core items like lifters and tombstones but constructed the columns, toepincher, mummy construction site and the characters themselves. Lot's of custom props and decorations in a 16 by 20 foot front yard.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

dscrimager
**Applause....Applause**
That was wonderful!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

well done - well done.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those were great!! You did a fabulous job!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

D, I am really impressed with how well that came out. Great job!!! Now you have to out do yourself 2009.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the feedback- its much appreciated*

I do hope people enjoy it. It was a lot of work to put together but it was really fun. That was basically a whole years effort to put together the show ( it was rewritten about 20 times and even had some rewrites that went to DJChris which he graciously worked through quickly and affordably), it was a lot of construction but almost all of it should be reusable. I spent a lot of time getting my controller panels constructed and while not completely happy I think it's a good start. My focus this year was getting to a place where essentially I can focus on the show development and programming with in-place characters and elements that I can reuse or re-purpose easily while still upgrading things as we go.

I'm also working on a alternative 3-axis head design that does not involve the servos placed in the cranium to reduce weight and allow for more flexible character design. Initially, I plan to use this new design for some basic random (but hopefully believable) head movement to bring the characters a bit more to life without completely choreographing each movement. I really like and am impressed with the results that others have gotten from that detailed step-by-step choreography of the 3-axis designs, but I just don't have the patience to do that level of work.

I have so much inspiration from this site, it's fantastic to see all that people do for this hobby/obsession. What I really like about doing something like this is all the elements that come together; from mechanical construction, electronics, writing, editing (pacing/timing), lighting, airbrushing bucky lids, set decoration, programming, almost any aspect of creativity can and does get exercised in this hobby.

I also want to give a big bunch of credit to EFX-tek. Without have such a good electronics basis upon which to build none of this would be possible. They have great and very affordable products and hands-down the BEST customer service I have gotten anywhere,... ever.

For those that haven't figured it out, I had DJChris Baker do the voice overs and then I edited the audio to fit it into the segments and such that I needed for the show. Chris was fantastic to work with; he really got into it and given the level of quality that I got (much of which may not be completely audible on my poor video's) I was VERY pleased with the price. His turnaround was almost immediate. The voices and lighting really make characters come to life,,, err death.. err something.

Freshly Doug


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good show
nice dialogue too.
nice set up also
good job


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! Your hard work paid off!


----------

